# Ziplock Omelet



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">ZIPLOC OMELET<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o>**<SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Ingredients:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Eggs<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Whatever you like in your omelet, such as various cheeses, ham, sautéed onions, bell pepper, tomatoes, salsa, hash browns etc.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Quart freezer bags<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Permanent marker<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">(This works great! Good for when all your family is together. The best part is that no one has to wait for their special omelet!)
Have guests write their name on a quart-size Ziploc freezer bag with permanent marker. The omelets all look alike when done, so mark the bags. 
Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake to combine them.
Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green pepper, tomato, hash browns, salsa, etc.
Each guest adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake. Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up.
Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes. I turn the bags over at around 10 minutes. You can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot of boiling water.
Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily. Be prepared for everyone to be amazed.
Nice to serve with fresh fruit and coffee cake or traditional breakfast fare; everyone gets involved in the process and it is a great conversation piece.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">bbe<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I saw this on a RV show but just caught the end and did not know all the details.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We did this in Boy Scouts when I was little..Give it a shot


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

These things are great. We learned about 'em on a boy scout camp out and have done it a couple of times since then. SO EASY (and everybody gets what they want, so they're happy)!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Where was this 2 hours ago when I made my omlette? Could've saved pan washing!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (1/20/2009)*We did this in Boy Scouts when I was little..Give it a shot


When I was in the Scouts, we never heard of such a thing:banghead Ummmm maybe because Ziploc bags weren't invented until 1968.:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/20/2009)*Where was this 2 hours ago when I made my omlette? Could've saved pan washing!


Come on Joe...I don't believe this is the first time for this on the forum. Right Banana Tom!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

if it is a campout, take any leftover steaks, shrimp boils, etc. and save them for the next mornings omelet...these things are great the next morning after the bond fire and day before's festivities...oh yeah, add a bloody mary to wash it down:letsdrink


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

oh no you gave away Boo Hoo's recipe......


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

This is how we always do it when we take my boys camping....it is so convienient and a breeze to clean up....My boys love it and think it is the coolest thing to do....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

And what Tuna Man didn't tell you, was back in 68' the Girls Scouts were very good cooks................


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

> *Dylan (1/20/2009)*We did this in Boy Scouts when I was little..Give it a shot


Dylan, BoyScouts..really? You don't seem like a boyscout to me...lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (1/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (1/20/2009)*Where was this 2 hours ago when I made my omlette? Could've saved pan washing!
> ...


*Right Tuna Man !!!*

*I did post this on here sometime ago - it is a great breakfast - last time I did it - it was for 25 people. I put the eggs in a blender - 2 dozen - and then poured over the selected ingrediants.*

*It is a BIG HIT everytime !!!*

*Thanks for posting !! Again !!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic168356-2-1.aspx

*Here is where it was posted - but it is <U>sooo</U> good it does desire its own thread !!!!!! *

*Also - try it with fish - you will then be like Triggers !!!!*


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for this recipe. I made copies and spread it around at work. Showed it to my twelve year old son and he thought it would be fun. We made some up last night The omelets were fantastic...! I even had some crab in the ice box to throw into it. We will use this recipe a lot in the future..

:clap



Ronnie


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *corrinas2 (1/20/2009)*oh no you gave away Boo Hoo's recipe......


i was thinking the same thing....


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok I have to admit that is a cool ass omelet... And I mean seriously that is neat as hell....however and I mean this in fun...

I bet I can make those same omelets in 2 skillets in half the time with the same ingredient choices suggested above...

back in the day in intership we averaged 500 omelets between 3 of us from 7am-10 am on Sunday Brunch at the Charleston Place Hotel...an avg 2 egg omelet should take about 45-60 seconds to make...maybe we will do some on Blab tv if yall are interested!!!

Again I am stressing how cool that is...it is effortless!


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

What a neat idea! Sounds so convenient for rushed mornings as well!


----------

